# I Think It's Coming...............



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Watch this site......................and keep your fingers crossed.................

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

What am I keeping my fingers crossed for????

Mike


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

What a tease.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Anyone out there close to Abilene....Please stop by and check on Mark.....I think he may have fallen off the "deep end".









LOL

Sidewinder


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

So.....What are you here waiting for?

(small talk stinks







)

Jason


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> (small talk stinks )


Yeah but it builds post counts

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

OK Mark,

I have been sitting here for over 1 hour waiting and nothing has happened...

What gives???

I have work I need to be doing!!!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

...........more tomorrow.

Mark


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

You are an EVIL, EVIL man. Don't you know who you're talking to? None of us can stand wrestless anticipation and we can resist anything..but temptation.

Little hint?

Sidewinder


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That is right Mark....

We know where you live.....well we know what city you live in anyway!!!









We can all get together in 3 or 4 days and drive down to Texas and make you tell us.....you just wait...we will be there in a week or two....









Never mind we'll just go camping!!!

Gary


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mswalt said:


> ...........more tomorrow.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]48953[/snapback]​


Oh...Yeah...Fine...thanks for feeding the flame of my Outbackers addiction!
My eyes are bugging out








I've developed a st..st...stutter








What next..







a compulsive urge to slap myself in the forehead???

Keep us posted...soooon.....
MaeJae


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm thinking he's come up with an alternative fuel for our TVs and he is going to sell it to Outbackers only for 50 cents/ gallon.

Then I will be able to afford to leave MI on a vacation!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

O.K. I'll go with reverse psychology
Mark I can wait til tomorrow









Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Huh, a thread with exactly NO substance whatsoever! Imagine that.

Gotta be a new TV or new camper.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its not April 1 , but he is fueling our compulsive behavior and I assume having a little laugh. Oh well, I ll keep checking and waiting

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My fingers hurt. When can I un cross them???


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The fact that I keep checking is making me uncomfortable.

Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm with you Mike. My productivity might have just reached an all time low. Wait, now, no now......no now......no now........no....now!!!

Jason


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This screen isn't going to update automatically is it? I figured that out after a while. Those are minutes I'll never get back either.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

LOL!! LOL!!

You guys are too much. The news is......................yet to come!









Mark


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I know, it's a Sydney 31RQ-S or the 30RL-S.






























I have a cousin (Guido) in TX and I'm gonna give him a call. He will get the info we seek.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> LOL!! LOL!!
> 
> You guys are too much. The news is......................yet to come!
> 
> ...


I just burned post 1000 to respond to this very engaging thread!!!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

HootBob got engaged? That IS big news! Did anyone tell his wife?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This topic might get to 1000 posts before we find out.

Congradulations Hootbob









John


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm going to have with drawl symptoms. I have to be out of town for a couple of days and I want to find out what we are looking for.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What gives???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wait one one one one minute
Your right I did get engaged
But you people are 18 years toooooo late
Yes my wife does know because itttttttt wasssssss herrrrrrr
And she is standing here laughing her a-- offf

Don


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Well as payoff for the a#$ removal...what gives???!!!

We need answers!!!









Jason


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Dude, What Up?







Maybe he won the lottery and wants to pay off everybodys Outback loans!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I know I know
He's going to pay for the Ultimate Outback Rally all expenses paided
Plus gas milage









Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Maybe he BOUGHT Keystone RV and is making all of us the board of directors for the company with $500,000 per year salary, free new camper ever year, use of the corp. jet, and a key to the exective washroom.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tick...Tock...Tick...Tock...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, y'all. Enough is enough. I just wanted you guys to look at my new.......Oh, wait a minute. It'll be a few more hours yet.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Come on Mark at this rate I'll be applying for retirement benefits.

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

OK, who is the closest to Mark.....

Go over there and find out what is going on!!!!

Don't forget the heat lamp and rubber hose.

Gary


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mswalt said:


> OK, y'all. Enough is enough. I just wanted you guys to look at my new.......Oh, wait a minute. It'll be a few more hours yet.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]49186[/snapback]​


OK...It's been like 7hrs.
7 is MORE than a few...
















from waiting soooooo long
MaeJae


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I am starting to think that the delivery person of Mark's new trailer probably had 2 tires blow out, or maybe the fiberglass propane cover blew off somewhere on the way to his house......























Just kidding...I wouldn't wish that on anyone!!!

Steve


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Great, we're leaving on a 10 day trip and I have to wait that whole time!

I won't be able to enjoy the trip for sure now!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dude logs on at like 6 in the morning to just add another tease. EVIL! EVIL !


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

THAT'S IT!!!!

I am not looking anymore!!!!

Gary

Yea, right I'll check back after dinner...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok, guys, you've waited long enough.....I just wanted you to know that I have just brought home my NEW Outback Sydney 31RQS!!!!!

This is what y'all have been waiting for. But not as long as I have.

I was able to work a deal with my local RV dealer who just picked up the Outback line a few months ago. I happened to look on his website Monday and saw an ad for the 31RQS. Jumped in the car and drove the 20 miles to his place. It was just wanted the doctor ordered.

Sydney Jasmine, Bergundy graphics and awning. Beeeeeeeauutiful!

He offererd me more than my previous dealer did for my 26RS and I got him to throw in a Equlizer hitch and QuickFlush.

Did the walk through, hooked up, signed the paperwork and came home.

Check out the new signature!

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on the new Outback!!!! Enjoy.

Make sure he sets up that equal-i-zer right and you will be ridin' in style.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh.... Is that all? (yawn)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Is that what you were teasing and driving us crazy for 
You should be a shame of yourself









Just kidding you Mark
Congrats on the 31RQS
You own us some pic of it since you kept us waiting
















Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Pictures please!

That's a fantastic floorplan that would be on my short list if I ever upgraded.

Nice


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Lots of little happy faces for you!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Let see....Smyrna Delaware to Abliene Texas....1610 miles
1610 at 65 mph 24.7 hrs.
meals 3 hrs.
sleep 2 hrs.

total 29.7 hrs.

You made me wait 24 hours on pins and needles to find out that you got a new Outback.......

I'll be there in about 30 hours to to to to

look at it!!!

Congrads on the new Outback. Hope you have lots of luck and fun with it.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Fire 44,

Expect you in a couple of days!









Really, guys, I'll tell you one thing---this trailer deserves all the accolades it can get. It really is nice.

I think my son said he could hook me up with some pictures from his digital camera. I'll see what I can do about getting some posted.









Mike, may take a little more fine-tuning the Equalizer. Noticed a little sway on the way home. Of course, there were some crosswinds, but I think the hitch needs a little adjustment. The servicve guys said they normally just put on the friction sway setups like I had but I wanted the Equalizer. I'll try to figure that out when I take it out next time.

Already been shopping for accessories. There's room for a coffee table (we've already purchased) and picked up some mats for the HUGE storage areas in the pass throughs. Need more, though, and put my gear in plastic containers on those mats. There's actually room to set up a sleeping bag and sleep a couple people in those storage areas!









Slide out is great! Makes for so more much room. Bunks are a little wider, too, but the wardrobe in the bunkhouse is a little smaller. Took out the drawers on the bottom and made the step (which is over the pass through higher). Won't be able to leave the bedrails on there all the time either, as they appear to be longer (evidently the bunks are a little shorter)

The pleated shades are great. No more miniblinds! Anywhere. And the standup, glass enclosed shower looks good! China toilet, too, with a foot flush.

I could go on and on....I'm sorry, I sound like a proud daddy, shy. I'll shut up now.

I'm glad y'all enjoyed the suspense while it lasted.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Mark, you think you're happy? What about the guy who gets to purchase your 26 RS?









Congrats. Looking forward to seeing the 31 RQS at Abilene State Park in October.

Randy


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I'd slap you if I didnt think you would like it

Toolman


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

Be glad to give you the tour. Remind me what days you're going to be there and I'll make a reservation.

Toolman, Oooooh, you promise!!!???









Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

We waited for that?









I'm Sooooo Jealous..


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I refuse to post....well da&^ I just did!

Congrats on the TT! Like another post said, the 31RQS is on my short list as well, since a 5er is just not an option for me.

Have fun!!

Jason


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> I refuse to post....well da&^ I just did!
> 
> Congrats on the TT! Like another post said, the 31RQS is on my short list as well, since a 5er is just not an option for me.
> 
> ...


Looks at Jasons sig








2500 diesel dodge









pretty sure that'll pull that fiver OK


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

cool. Congrats!

Bring on the pics!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congrats and Happy Trails!


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Wow I've been behind the times. Congrats on the new trailer!!! It sounds like you bought your trailer in Clyde where we did.

Those Sydney trailers are gorgeous!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

NEATO and a half!!!

I'm envious. A lot of trailer - must be nice!

Party at Marks!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Another reason to make a margaritta BBB? make 2, I m on my way

Congrats and lotsa luck Mark

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You guys are welcome ANYTIME. As a matter of fact, got a bucket of margaritas in the freezer right now!









Mark


----------

